# [SOLVED] Movie Maker won't let me save my movie



## helpme1111234 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm trying to save a movie with windows movie maker 2.6 but it isn't working. It says 'Cannot complete the save movie wizard'. All the files are there and the save source works, and the estimated space required is 71.14MB and the disk space available on C: is 332.52GB, so that means I have enough disk space doesn't it? All the video and audio files in the movie add up to about 40GB. What can I do to save the movie?


----------



## ImWrecked (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Movie Maker won't let me save my movie*

Try to export the movie as a different file type. That will only give you a final copy, as opposed to an edit-able file, but at least you'll have some sort of copy. Cheers.


----------



## helpme1111234 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Movie Maker won't let me save my movie*

ok umm how do I do that? I would like to save it as a wmv file.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Movie Maker won't let me save my movie*

Hello!

This message is actually very common, and can mean many different things. First, go to this webpage: http://www.papajohn.org/

On the left, go to Problem Solving > Can't save a movie. Have a read of that page. 

There are several things to pick out and mention. Do you know what the Page File is? I would recommend setting it back to "Let Windows choose for me". If you don't know what this is, don't worry! If you don't know what it is, it means that you are already at the correct setting.

How much RAM do you have? Try it several times. This may make Windows expand the page file, and it may then work on the third time or so. 

If this hasn't helped, please just come back here, and we can try other options.

Thanks, and good luck!

Richard


----------



## helpme1111234 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Movie Maker won't let me save my movie*

I'm reading through the problem solving page now. I don't know what Page File is. I have 4.00GB of installed memory (RAM).


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Movie Maker won't let me save my movie*

Here's how to set your page file to "Automatically managed":

Go to START -> type *view advanced system settings* press enter -> *Advanced* -> *Settings* (under Performance) -> *Advanced* -> *Change* (under virtual memory) -> make sure *Automatically manage paging file size for all drives* is ticked, then press OK.


----------



## helpme1111234 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Movie Maker won't let me save my movie*

i dont need this thread anymore what i did was i saved the movie into 4 different parts and then put them together. thank you for your help.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Movie Maker won't let me save my movie*

Glad to hear you solved it, even if you did have to work around the problem!

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

